
Some Intel Datacenter SSDs brick after 1,700 hours cumulative powered idle time - taspeotis
https://twitter.com/jayblanc/status/1118963343996354568
======
nanis
Intel's update:
[https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/28673/SSD-S4510-S4...](https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/28673/SSD-S4510-S4610-2-5-non-
searchable-firmware-links/)

Microsoft: [https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4499612/intel-
ssd-d...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4499612/intel-ssd-drives-
unresponsive-after-1700-idle-hours)

> Note There is no counter or other attribute that reports drive idle power-on
> hours. Intel recommends that you use SMART 09h (drive power-on hours) as an
> approximation of the idle power-on hours. Therefore, Intel strongly
> recommends that you update the firmware as soon as possible to avoid the
> risk of unrecoverable data loss. The new MR1 firmware will not resolve any
> read-uncorrectable errors that existed before the firmware upgrade.

Dell:
[https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/ilbsdt1/drivers/driv...](https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/ilbsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=8vgp8&oscode=wst14&productcode=poweredge-r740)

Lenovo:
[https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/ht507987](https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/ht507987)

> Intel S4510 or S4610 SATA SSD (only 1.8 TB and 3.84 TB are affected) can
> experience the following issues after 1700+ cumulative idle hours.

> Users can see critical errors under certain use conditions. The drive may
> report BAD_CONTEXT_2033, BAD_CONTEXT_1042 or excessive LBA mismatch (SMART
> attribute B8h) after 1700 hours of cumulative power-on idle time.

> Once the error code is triggered, the drive will fail to respond on the bus.

~~~
rasz
> Once the error code is triggered, the drive will fail to respond on the bus.

Famous Intels graceful degradation (revert to read-only)!

------
Tepix
Reminds me of a similar issue with Crucial M4 SSDs failing after 5,200 hours
which also required a firmware update.

------
32032141
2^32 milliseconds.

~~~
colejohnson66
That’s 1193 hours. 1700 hours is about 6.12 billion milliseconds.

